# Don't be alarmed if you see this on one of your calls



## sop (Jul 6, 2009)

You got to be kidding me. :unsure:

http://www.theonion.com/content/video/new_wearable_feedbags_let?utm_source=videoembed


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jul 6, 2009)

God I love the Onion videos.  Little creepy how they can tell the future sometimes, though.  

I do envision a day when a restaurant will drop a tube down your throat and just pump a gooey mush down directly into your gullet.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh god could you imagine if this was real, just what we need


----------



## ClarkKent (Jul 7, 2009)

OH MY GOD, what has this world come to


----------



## John707 (Jul 7, 2009)

that is just down right disturbing


----------



## MendoEMT (Jul 7, 2009)

WOW...   Well at least now I know how some of those seven hundred pounders that I've been seeing lately came to be....h34r:


----------



## fyrdog (Jul 8, 2009)

Dont forget to read the news ticker at the bottom.


----------



## Medic506 (Jul 9, 2009)

There's only one thing to say to this...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## kittaypie (Aug 2, 2009)

gives a new meaning to the term "strap-on".


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 15, 2009)

This innovation may be useful to ambulance crews in high call volume areas...


----------



## whizkid1 (Aug 28, 2009)

omg thats all we need,a bag strpped to out heads with food in it.


----------



## ethorp (Aug 28, 2009)

wow.... that is just wrong....


----------

